# Boot reparieren



## HeinzEinz (16. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich bekomm an dieser Stelle ein bißchen Hilfe.
Ich habe mir am Wochenende ein kleines Boot zum Angeln gekauft, leider ist dort einiges dran zu tun und ich hoffe dass ich hier noch ein paar Tipps und Tricks bekomme 
Dem Vorbesitzer, oder wohl eher seinen Arbeitskollegen,  ist wohl was von oben auf die hintere Kante gefallen, daher die Schäden. Habe auch Fotos damit ihr einen besseren Eindruck bekommt.. 
Ich bin absoluter Anfänger in Sachen Bootsbau und würde einmal gerne wissen in welcher Reihenfolge die einzelnen Schichten aufgetragen werden. Oft liest man von primer, gelcoat, gfk, harz, anti fouling... noch was anderes? 
Wie geht man bei diesen Schäden vor?


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Das Boot und die Schadstelle sieht eher danach aus, dass das Boot beim Abladen wohl mal den Asphalt geküsst hat.....

Kann auf dem Bild nicht genau erkennen was es ist... GFK oder PU...


----------



## HeinzEinz (16. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Ich hab keine Ahnung was der damit gemacht hat, kann nur das wiedergeben was er erzählt hat.. Das sollte doch Gfk sein oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Hallo,

das ist ein gfk Material und du kannst die Reparatur sicher auch vornehmen. Du musst den Riss ausschleifen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und dann wieder ähnlich wie in der Zeichnung mit Glasfasermatte und Polyesterharz auffüllen.

Danach würde ich auf der anderen Seite genauso verfahren.

Material bekommst du mit guter Beratung bei den Firmen Timeout oder Behnke. Beide liefern eine gute Beratung.


----------



## thanatos (17. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

habe für ähnliche Reparatur ,ein "Reparatur Kitt" im Baumarkt für ca 8,-€ bekommen Epoxydharz und Glasfasermatte.
Glabe war bei Toom haben aber warscheinlich alle anderen auch.


----------



## Fr33 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Servus,




wir haben unseren GFK Kahn auch schon öfters geflickt. Hatten vorher auch immer die Baumarkt Sets (meist von Kwasni) genommen. Allerdings hatte mir die Sache mit dem roten Härter aus der Tube nie ganz gefallen.


Beim letzten mal haben wir was aus dem Netz bestellt:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/GLASFASER-SE...-HARTER-GFK-/150663322024?hash=item23143bd9a8


Das Harz ist blau und der flüssige Härter klar. Lässt sich m.M besser dosieren als mit Tuben-Härter.


----------



## HeinzEinz (18. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Herzlichen Dank für all die Tippsund bvorhalten für die  Skizze.  Aber wie fahre ich fort wenn ich den Bereich aufs gfk runtergeschliffen und die schäden mit hilfe von dem gfk  wieder gerichtet habe. Also konkret, welche Mittelrhein muss ich dann auf das frische gfk auftragen? Oder geht auch direkt der antifoulinglack? Kann man auch normalen Lack nehmen und diesen dann mit bootsklarlack versiegeln?
bei genauerer Betrachtung sind mir in sämtlichen teilen des Bootes feine Risse im lack ausgefallen.  Reicht es da aus den Lack ein wenig anzuschleifen und neu zu lackieren oder muss man immer aufs gfk runterschleifen? 
Sind die Produkte aus dem baumarkt ausreichend oder muss man ins Fachgeschäft?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Hallo Heinz,

an den Produkten aus dem Baumarkt streiten sich die Geister. Ich finde diese Sets gehen nicht auf meine Anforderungen ein. Also welche Materialstärke soll die Matte haben, wie soll das Abbindeverhalten bei dem Harz sein? Bei welchen Temperaturen will man arbeiten.

Ist sicher bei deinen "kleinen" Arbeiten zweitrangig, aber ich vermute, das das benötigte Material im Fachhandel nicht nennenswert teurer sein wird.

Das Antifouling willst du doch sicher nicht bis an die Reling hoch streichen, das ist nur von Nöten, bis auf Höhe Wasserlinie.

Ich würde das Boot wahrscheinlich lackieren, aber man könnte auch Gelcoat auftragen.

Wenn du es lackieren möchtest, so wäre ein 2K lacj eine gute Wahl.


----------



## HeinzEinz (18. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Also reicht es den Lack mit 80er Schmirgelpapier anzurauhen und dann einfach mit 2k lack zu lackieren. Ich hätte jetzt einfach einmal normalen lack in weiss gekauft und einmal antifoulinglack in grün.  Der eine dann für außen,  der andere für innen |supergri  
bei uns im Baumarkt gibt's eine reisenaAuswahl was matten und Harze angeht. 
Dient gelcoat als farbauffrischer? 
Sorry für die ganze fragerei aber ich hab da echt keinen Plan und die Aussagen in sämtlichen Foren bringen mich nicht weiter...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

80 er Schmirgel und darauf 2K Lackierung ist wohl annähernd eine rutschhemmende Oberfläche.

Suche doch mal die Stichwörter Gelcoat und Antifouling. 

Ich habe die Befürchtung auch die Antworten hier im Forum werden dich nicht weiter bringen ;-)


----------



## thanatos (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

das Set welches Fr 33 vorschlägt ist auch ganz gut ,läßt
sich sicher besser anrühren.Hatten das Thema ja schon 
öfter hier ,es geht um einen Angelkahn und nicht um eine
Luxusyacht,also gib dein Geld nicht für unnötigen teuren
Tünnef aus.Risse im Originallack sind ganz normal,wird 
bei Zweikomponentenlack auch wieder auftreten .
Zur neuen Farbgebung anschleifen und einfach mit 
Alkydharz oder Acryllack entweder streichen oder in 
drei Gängen spritzen,eine Dose reicht beim spritzen beim pinseln
evtl etwas mehr -Kosten ca 10.-€
statt Antifouling Zinksprey oder Kupfer ,wie lange Kupfer
hält bzw wirkt weiß ich leider nicht Zink muß jedes Jahr erneuert werden zwei Dosen  je 7-8.-€
Egal für was du dich entscheides nach fünf Jahren mußt du eh "auffrischen"|supergri


----------



## HeinzEinz (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Tach zusammen!
Also ich hab angefangen den lack runterzuschleifen. Mir haben sämtliche Fachkräfte aus dem bootsladen und Baumarkt dazu geraten. Die ganzen Risse im lack würden nach kurzer Zeit auch im neuen lack sein... Naja jetzt hab ich Arbeit 
So weiss ich dann wenigstens welche Farben und lacke verbaut wurden#6
Mit 80er hab ich es grob abgeschliffen die Tage gehe ich dann mit 180er drüber und lackiere dann mit 2k lack damit sich meine Arbeit beim schleifen auch gelohnt hat... 
Hier mal wieder ein paar Fotos


----------



## HeinzEinz (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Vom Handy ging es irgendwie nicht.  
Es muss aber alles komplett weg oder ist es nicht schlimm wenn da noch so paar weiße "Inseln" bleiben?


----------



## zokker (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Das ganze Gelcoat runter. Na, Gratulation. 
Bekommst jetzt bald neue Ratschläge. 
Mein Rat, erstmal Gelshield 200 drauf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Wer dir dazu geraten hat gehört erschlagen.

Damit wird die Reparatur gleich doppelt so teuer.

@thantos: ZINKSPRAY als Antifoulingersatz? Kupferspray?

Du gehst sehr entspannt mit Giftstoffen um, die in unseren Gewässerm landen.
AF ist schon schlimm genug, aber gibt die Gifte dosiert ab und bedarf einer Zulassung.


----------



## HeinzEinz (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

So hier nochmal der aktuelle Stand.  Länglichen riss mit 3 Schichten gfk 350g/m^2 beklebt. Alles weiter geschmirgelt.  Bzw diese Stelle beigeschmirgelt. Was sagt ihr muss noch mehr vom weissen hier auf der Seite weg oder reicht es jetzt mit Schmirgelpapier >100 nochmal alles glatt zu schmirgeln?
Danke und viele grüße


----------



## zokker (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Die letzte weiße Schicht, die du ja auch runter geschliffen hast, war das Gelcoat. Gelcoat hat die Aufgabe den GFK zu versiegeln, es vor Feuchtigkeit zu schützen. Da es ja nun runter ist muß das GFK neu versiegelt werden. 
Die Reste (weiße Flecke) kannst du drauf lassen.
Weite Schritte sind dann: GFK versiegeln, z. B. mit Gelshield 200 / dann Haftvermitler, z. B. Primocon / dann Lackieren.


----------



## Don-Machmut (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Glückwunsch zum entfernten Celocat :c  wer dir sowas geraten hat ??? denn sollte man vom Hof jagen |krach:

Wenn man keine Arbeit hat macht man sich welche


----------



## HeinzEinz (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum entfernten Celocat :c  wer dir sowas geraten hat ??


Sowohl der Mann im Baumarkt als auch im laden für bootsbedarf sagten dass ich bis zum gfk runter muss. Davon ab, es war Alles schon sehr brüchig und rissig. Ich hab ein paar kleine löcher und morsche stellen entdeckt die ich jetzt spachteln kann.

Hauptsache das bißchen Arbeit :g hat sich jetzt auch gelohnt und ich bekomme ein schönes boot.  Innen kommt ja auch noch, vielleicht schleife ich dort nur an und lackiere dann ohne den alten mist runterschleifen. |kopfkrat


----------



## ragbar (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Muß ein Mißverständnis sein- die haben sicher nur eine einzelne Reparaturstelle gemeint.

 However-jetzt muß neuer Gelcoat und Top drauf, hier gut zu bestellen:

https://www.phd-24.de/harze/polyesterharz/gelcoat/


----------



## thanatos (31. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

auf jeden Fall ist dein Kahn ja dann wie neu,wünsche dir lange Freude an deiner aufwendigen Arbeit.
@ Testudo -meine Dachrinne ist verzinkt ,meine Wasserleitung zum großen Teil aus Kupfer wo ist da ein Problem und die zig Kilometer Asbest-
wasserleitungsrohre die ich vor über 30 Jahren mitverlegt habe versorgen
sicher noch so einige Haushalte mit Trinkwasser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*



thanatos schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall ist dein Kahn ja dann wie neu,wünsche dir lange Freude an deiner aufwendigen Arbeit.
> @ Testudo -meine Dachrinne ist verzinkt ,meine Wasserleitung zum großen Teil aus Kupfer wo ist da ein Problem und die zig Kilometer Asbest-
> wasserleitungsrohre die ich vor über 30 Jahren mitverlegt habe versorgen
> sicher noch so einige Haushalte mit Trinkwasser



Hi, da habe gar kein Problem mit.

Aber Kupfer, wie auch Zink bilden eine Passivierungsschicht.

Die schützen vor weiterer, beschleunigter Oxidation. Ein Antifouling löst sich zeitlich verzögert auf und setzt so dauerhaft die Stoffe frei, die den Bewuchs verhindern.


----------



## HeinzEinz (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boot reparieren*

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte, ich hoffe auch auf lange Freude mit dem Kahn|supergri. Ich habe jetzt alles an Material gekauft, natürlich auch Antifouling, ich will nicht in 2 Jahren schon wieder alles neu machen müssen. Jetzt habe ich nur das Problem, dass ich nicht weiss wie tief der Kahn im wasser liegt, weil das af ja nur dort sein soll, denke ich mach das so ca 10cm an der Seite hoch?! Habt ihr bessere Ideen?

Endlich bin ich mit dem Schleifen und reparieren soweit fertig. Musste allerdings immer wieder über die Schadstellen kleben weil die doch noch sehr viel lichtdurchlässiger und dementsprechend dünner waren als alles andere. Denke jetzt ist aber alles super und ich kann mit dem Neuaufbau beginnen. :vik:

Grüße


----------

